# Son Haut Parleur + écouteurs ipod nano 5g



## Buzai347 (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème concernant l'ipod nano 5g 
En effet, le son sort des hauts-parleurs et des écouteurs silmutanémant. quand je met le volume à 0, il reste du son dans les écouteurs. 
J'ai essayé plusieurs options; 
- Chercher sur google, et sur des forums
- Restauration 
- Alluminium dans la prise jack 
- Reset seting 
- Reboot de l'ipod 
- Changement d'écouteurs 
-...- 
Ce problème dure depuis environ un mois. 
J'ai pensé a un faux contact. 
En vous remerciant, 
Cdt.


----------



## ipodbose (8 Août 2012)

Je possède aussi l'ipod 5 th et j'ai le même problème


----------



## Buzai347 (11 Août 2012)

Comment faire svp?


----------

